# Feb 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner lovedr79!



## Jim (Feb 5, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends February 12, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in January 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

I was cleaning out my room and I stumbled upon a Reaction Innovations Neon Shad Vixen! This lure on ebay has been sold for more than $50 :shock: 

They dont make these anymore and some claim these are the best walk the dog type bait ever created. Who knows.

Look at these ebay links: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reaction-Innovations-VIXEN-full-size-NEON-SHAD-/190794701009?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14323%26meid%3D5389900897607281302%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1095%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D150959535799%26

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reaction-Innovations-VIXEN-full-size-SILVER-FLITTER-SHAD-Very-Rare-/190786885305?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14323%26meid%3D5389900897607281302%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1095%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D150959535799%26

Insane or what?

Here is your chance to get this lure for FREE....FREE.....FREE! :LOL2: 

A picture of one, not the lure in my posession


----------



## wilkins26 (Feb 5, 2013)

in


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## hueydr (Feb 5, 2013)

In.


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## panFried (Feb 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## nick4203 (Feb 5, 2013)

IN!


----------



## jetmech (Feb 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## RAMROD (Feb 5, 2013)

in


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 6, 2013)

:beer: IN :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## Brine (Feb 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 6, 2013)

In


----------



## astephenson2x (Feb 6, 2013)

In


----------



## redbug (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember the good old days when i had a chance




IN please


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 6, 2013)

IN [-o<


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 6, 2013)

[strike]WIN[/strike]

I mean IN!


----------



## wihil (Feb 6, 2013)

IN! :USA1:


----------



## lswoody (Feb 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## JMichael (Feb 6, 2013)

In.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 7, 2013)

:twisted: IN


----------



## Zach0226 (Feb 7, 2013)

ln


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2013)

in


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## Fishin-joe (Feb 8, 2013)

In Please.................


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 8, 2013)

In :mrgreen:


----------



## shawnfish (Feb 9, 2013)

in


----------



## Riverfish (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 9, 2013)

In!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 9, 2013)

IN


----------



## kycolonel138th (Feb 9, 2013)

:USA1:IN :lol:


----------



## txnman69 (Feb 10, 2013)

im "IN" =P~


----------



## Mizzie (Feb 10, 2013)

In


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 11, 2013)

In


----------



## bigwave (Feb 11, 2013)

in


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 11, 2013)

in


----------



## JonnyScott (Feb 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2013)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! 

Ramdom.org picked Number 10, so that makes lovedr79 this months winner.

Congrats!


----------



## Brine (Feb 14, 2013)

WTG Man!!

Congrats =D>


----------



## fender66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jim said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> 
> Ramdom.org picked Number 10, so that makes lovedr79 this months winner.
> 
> Congrats!



Congrats....I guess. I'd have picked the lure though instead of a chicken dinner. :wink:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 14, 2013)

PM sent! thanks Jim!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 15, 2013)

:beer: WTG :beer:


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck with it!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good job =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 15, 2013)

now i have to man up and throw the most expensive lure i have ever seen! note: i will have the chainsaw in the boat for removal from even the tallest tree!


----------



## panFried (Feb 15, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> now i have to man up and throw the most expensive lure i have ever seen! note: i will have the chainsaw in the boat for removal from even the tallest tree!


Congrats! You'll have to keep us posted on how it goes! We'll want to see pics of the Stihl in action.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 15, 2013)

I will. Gotta wait for the snow to melt first. Has snowed every weekend for Atleast a month on my mtn. Daughters 2nd birthday party in jeopardy again this year. We have 3" on the ground. And its still falling


----------

